# Norco Range-welche Größe bei 163cm?



## schloe (7. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich wüsste gerne, welche Größe ich beim Range brauche bzw. ob ich es überhaupt fahren könnte?

Körpergröße: 163cm, Schrittlänge 74cm.

Ach ja, ich wachse nicht mehr 

Danke!


----------



## Bikedude001 (7. November 2011)

Denke, dass du mit einem S-Rahmen schon klarkommen würdest.
Die Schrittfreiheit ist wegen dem tiefgezogenem Oberrohr ziemlich groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (7. November 2011)

super, danke


----------

